# Sistema Abschaltung SPS Ausgangsbaugruppe



## E-Michl (15 Januar 2010)

Hallo miteinander.
Folgendes Problem habe ich:


Eine Schutztür mit  Auswertegerät das 2 Hilfsschütze (K1+K2) ansteuert (mit Rückführung auf das  Auswertegerät) schaltet die 24V Spannungsversorgung  einer SPS S7 Ausgangsbaugruppe (6ES7322-1BL00-0AA0, keine  Fehlersichere) 2-kanalig  über die Hilfsschütze (K1+K2) ab.

Die abgeschaltete SPS  Ausgangsbaugruppe schaltet 2 Leistungsschütze (K3+K4), dessen  Leistungskontakte in Reihe zur Ansteuerung  eines Motors benutzt wird.

So habe ich es aufgebaut:

SF Schutztür:
- SB Schutztürsensor mit Zuhaltung (fertiger Baustein, Herstellerbibliothek)
- SB Logikeinheit Schutztür (fertiger Baustein, Herstellerbibliothek)
- SB Aktorik Hilfsschütze (K1+K2)
- SB Aktorik Leistungsschütze (K3+K4)

PL d (KAT3) gefordert.

Habe ich die Sicherheitsfunktion (SF) in Sistema richtig aufgebaut?
Wie soll ich die SPS Baugruppe integrieren? Muss ich überhaupt?


----------



## Beren (15 Januar 2010)

*gelöscht*


----------

